# How many people from your high school days have trooned out/became 'non-binary'?



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

I've recently found out _yet another_ person from my graduating high school class has trooned out. I didn't know him very well but we had some mutual friends. Every time I come back to my hometown I have to hear that someone else is going by different pronouns.

I once went to a dinner with some friends and an old classmate who I'm assuming fully transitioned from female to male. I knew them a little but not too much. It was incredibly uncomfortable. What a fucking mental illness.

Is four a lot? How many old classmates do you know of have trooned out/went non-binary? Is this thread retarded? Am I retarded for overthinking this? Discuss and let me know.

Edit: I graduated in 2012 and I'm on the younger side of the millennial generation.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Nov 25, 2021)

None that I am aware of. That said I only keep in touch with half a dozen of them and I don't have social media so there might be a few that im unaware of. Probably not though, looking back I don't recall any particularly unstable or mentally ill people.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Nov 25, 2021)

Only one. A friend of a friend, Travis. He announced on Facebook he's trans and how their new name was Coraline. Yes, like the movie character.


----------



## stupid orc (Nov 25, 2021)

pretty much everyone i knew socially who was into art or in a shitty band trooned out or became NB, if i had to count 7 or 8?


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

The Wicked Mitch said:


> None that I am aware of. That said I only keep in touch with half a dozen of them and I don't have social media so there might be a few that im unaware of. Probably not though, looking back I don't recall any particularly unstable or mentally ill people.


I guess it might depend on how recent your class graduated as well. The whole transgender thing is all the rage with millenials/gen z.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 25, 2021)

None that I know of, but that’s because a lot of my HS social circle are dead from ODs or other stupid decisions and the rest I lost touch with when they each ended up going down by law over dope or stealing.  The only one left out of our little circle still walking the earth a free man is my little brother who hasn’t spoken to me in almost 3 years now over Woke bullshit.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 25, 2021)

None that I know of, though I keep up with only a few people from the old days. Which might be surprising since I was into the art/music/emo cliques (High School was the mid 2000s).

One of my bandmates that I lost contact with years ago, I can see it happening, he always struck me as a little weird and used to talk about how cool Kurt Cobain was for wearing dresses onstage.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Nov 25, 2021)

Not a schoolmate but I do know one non-binary person.

Danger hair, BPD, constant mental and emotional wreck. Is any of that even a surprise tho?


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

Tootsie Bear said:


> Only one. A friend of a friend, Travis. He announced on Facebook he's trans and how their new name was Coraline. Yes, like the movie character.


Of course. Do they pass or not at all?


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Nov 25, 2021)

Blue Booze said:


> I guess it might depend on how recent your class graduated as well. The whole transgender thing is all the rage with millenials/gen z.


Im an older millenial, from a country ( and a more rural, conservative area of the country ) that had absolutely no tranny madness when I was a kid/teenager so that's definitely a thing. Gay was about as out there as people got and even then being needlessly flamboyant was heavily discouraged socially.

Crazy to think how quickly things have changed - even 15 years ago if you had suggested dosing kids with horse piss pills because they'd rather wear a dress instead of pants at the age of 3 you would've been made a complete social outcast.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Nov 25, 2021)

Blue Booze said:


> Of course. Do they pass or not at all?


Wouldn't know. I haven't talked to them in years. I deactivated my Facebook profile and that was our only means of communication. Last I heard he'd did sex chat with desperate men online. Simps are going to simp.


----------



## MysticLord (Nov 25, 2021)

The kid who was morbidly obese (250 lbs) in like 4th grade became a woman. Everyone hated him when we were kids because:

He was a snotty asshole.
He genuinely believed he was better than everyone.
He was vain despite having a harelip.
He was in drama despite having a speech impediment.
So every fucking year, for like 7 years, we had to sit in a darkened gymnasium and listen to this fat fuck slobber and snort and pretend we understood what the fuck he was saying, and that we cared.

Last I heard he (or she, or whatever) worked at the Circle K in town.

His deadname was Dean something or other, I forget the rest.


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

stupid orc said:


> pretty much everyone i knew socially who was into art or in a shitty band trooned out or became NB, if i had to count 7 or 8?


And I thought 4 was a lot.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 25, 2021)

I’ve fucked 3/5 of them


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 25, 2021)

back in my day, we would hold bets on who would be the first to become a alcoholic, homeless or straight up kill themselves. now, people have beats on who is gonna cut their dicks out?

what happen to our world man?


----------



## The Magnificence (Nov 25, 2021)

LOL as if I have spoken to anyone from high school since graduation day...


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Nov 25, 2021)

I only know of one that's fully entrenched in the alphabet soup gender trend and associated leftist ideology. He's one of the types who believes the 41% troon deaths are due to some sort of clandestine crusade against troonkind.


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

The Wicked Mitch said:


> Im an older millenial, from a country ( and a more rural, conservative area of the country ) that had absolutely no tranny madness when I was a kid/teenager so that's definitely a thing.


Just a couple years after our graduation was when the madness started up. I guess I should have added that while in high school there were zero trans/non binary kids. It was only a couple years later that they started popping up.


MysticLord said:


> His deadname was Dean something or other, I forget the rest.


Oh, dead names. My favorite thing to ponder about whenever I drown myself in whiskey.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 25, 2021)

One that I was kind of friends with in a class, but not really out of school (this one was just out as gay in high school, go figure), and one I didn't know well at all who recently went NB. Surprisingly both of these started out female.


----------



## Honored guest (Nov 25, 2021)

Quite a few of my classmates from my art classes have either come out as a troon/NB/XYZsexual, and those that haven't yet went hard to the left. Its disheartening because back when I knew them they were all great and happy kids, now they're all miserable cunts just looking for an excuse to attack you for having the wrong opinion. I only know this from occasionally checking my old facebook so I'm sure there's more.

On a side note all those that went trans/NB/spergsexual were either overweight(even back then), and/or either mildly unattractive or average at best.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Nov 25, 2021)

One that I know of; girl, kind of awkward, masculine physiognomy. She was not a histrionic or unpleasant person, I think she was probably just uncomfortable with herself and got caught up in the trend. Of course there are others that I would be entirely unsurprised by, but I haven't really checked up on any of them in several years.

As I recall queer shit was still quite obscure at the time of my hs graduation, but I live in a reasonably conservative area. I suspect anyone that graduated within the last ~3 years probably have way more stories.


----------



## Yizu (Nov 25, 2021)

3 - 4. Kind of saw it coming because they were geeky guys who watched anime.


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 25, 2021)

I only keep in touch with a handful of people I knew in HS. Most are married and just started to have kids. None are troons. In fact, I mentioned trannies to one of these HS friends, and he said "what the fuck is that?"

From college, I know of at least one. And a friend from art class dumped her longtime, currently-in-medschool boyfriend, in favour an MTF who looks and acts like a cross between Vince Neill and classic Jessi Slaughter.


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> From college, I know of at least one. And a friend from art class dumped her longtime, currently-in-medschool boyfriend, in favour an MTF who looks and acts like a cross between Vince Neill and classic Jessi Slaughter.


Imagine being the med school boyfriend. But then again it seems like a good outcome for him. She seems unstable.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 25, 2021)

2, both FTM, both of them socially awkward with low self-esteems. There's also this one other fat fag who wouldn't be shocked if he trooned out.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 25, 2021)

I graduated in 2003 and have only kept in touch with two people from those days. One guy was always pretty conservative and still is, while the other is like me, a former liberal who got really disgusted with where things are going. Neither one has trooned out or fallen into the degenerate identities


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 25, 2021)

12


----------



## raspberry mocha (Nov 25, 2021)

My generation is probably prime for this sort of thing since people are about to turn a third decade, although I feel it was only right after we graduated LGBTumblr ideas started gaining traction. Most of my peers from then have gotten married or if they're queer are life partnered. If there are people from my high school like that, I've definitely lost touch with them.


----------



## Don Yagon (Nov 25, 2021)

None that I'm aware of. Considering the fact this kind of faggotry isn't mainstream in my region yet, and that my whole class sans for the few people I still keep in touch with were turbonormies, I can confidently say none at all.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 25, 2021)

Zero. Different generation.


----------



## theshep (Nov 25, 2021)

None. I'm not a zoomer.


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Nov 25, 2021)

I don't have social media or really keep in touch with people from Hs so I don't know.


Gravityqueen4life said:


> back in my day, we would hold bets on who would be the first to become a alcoholic, homeless or straight up kill themselves. now, people have beats on who is gonna cut their dicks out?
> 
> what happen to our world man?


It's the same thing whose life is gonna be ruined and find a way to cope with it before killing themselves.


----------



## 50 bit bitch (Nov 25, 2021)

One.

He had some mental health issues in school but overall seemed pretty normal if not a little impressionable, then about a month after his daughter was born decided to troon out.

I pray for that kid but realistically they don't stand a chance.

On the bright side, seeing that shit finally convinced me to delete all social media


----------



## Termina (Nov 25, 2021)

2 that I know of. One was a gay guy who now thinks he's a woman. And the other is a guy who now thinks he's nonbinary (or a transwoman? idk).


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 25, 2021)

Better question:
How many girls from your high school days have an OnlyFans?

Believe me, I've been trying to find the answer to that question for MONTHS at this point.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 25, 2021)

Who knows. Most of em from what I've heard are either junkies, dead or in prison. Only a few went to some liberal shithole to study and a half a handful became cops lol


----------



## rage against modernity (Nov 25, 2021)

ForgedBlades said:


> Better question:
> How many girls from your high school days have an OnlyFans?
> 
> Believe me, I've been trying to find the answer to that question for MONTHS at this point.


At least ten. Most of them are fat and have nigger bastards.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Nov 25, 2021)

Couldn't tell you. The three faggots from that shithole that I still associate with all post on this forum.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Nov 25, 2021)

Only one that I know of. An old sort-of-friend, who I wasn't too close with but who always seemed to crop up at parties in our social circle, came out as using "she/her" pronouns the other day. In some ways he's exactly the sort of guy you might expect to troon out. Very nerdy, probably undiagnosed autistic, has emotional problems, was bullied, PC gamer, anime watcher, MTG player, all the usual business. But on the other hand I never really expected it. He doesn't look or present as female AT ALL.

But now, looking back, I see the signs. I remembered a time way back in 2015 we were out for drinks with him and he said something about how he "used to want to be a girl when he was younger", and everyone laughed at him and thought he was joking. And he's been growing his hair out stupidly long for the past year. Absolutely cannot take him seriously in any way, still. The idea of looking at this guy and saying "she" would be absurd. Really putting the "clown" in clown world.

I don't know how I would handle it if more people I knew trooned out. The one guy is weird enough. If several more went down the Looney Troon path I might lose my mind from the absurdity of it all. Meeting trans people when they're already trans is fine because, as ridiculous as they often are, you go into the encounter knowing of said ridiculousness and knowing that they're not playing by the normal gender rules. But seeing someone who you always knew as male/female, who always presented as that gender, who never openly vocalised any gender confusion, suddenly turn around and say "hey I'm trans" is mind-boggling. Calling someone "she" who you have always known as nothing but he, or vice-versa, just feels very tangibly wrong on some level.

By "wrong" I don't even mean that it's degenerate, but that it simply feels like a warping of reality. It feels like they're cosplaying as the other gender but somehow insisting that it's actually real. And, when other friends are corroborating that and agreeing that "yep they're a girl now", you get that sinking feeling like you're not in the same reality you thought you were a few short years ago.


----------



## AfghanBlue (Nov 25, 2021)

literally none- #based rough school.

maybe it would be pertinent to say when you graduated.. i left school in 05- but at 16 y/o cos we don’t stay in high school til 18 here.
i’m willing to bet some posting the higher numbers are a lot younger.

lmao once i had a dream that my mums husband trooned out, and it felt like such a betrayal.
he is like 6’5 and all he did (in the dream) was shove a wig and a dress on. I was like, you can’t humiliate her like this, wtf.
The fact that this is some people’s reality is really sad, it felt like i said, a betrayal and kind of a bereavement.


----------



## murph (Nov 25, 2021)

The real question is how many faggots I graduated with are pissed off that troons are ascendant. Late to the oppression train.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 25, 2021)

As far as I know, there is one girl in my graduating class that became an NB.


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 25, 2021)

Blue Booze said:


> Imagine being the med school boyfriend. But then again it seems like a good outcome for him. She seems unstable.


Honestly, up until the coof hit, she was the MOST stable art student I knew. She was actually the mature and responsible one in their relationship, and she had several faculty job offers lined up when she was still an undergrad.  But I guess lockdown got to everyone?


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

AfghanBlue said:


> maybe it would be pertinent to say when you graduated


Graduated in the year of 2012. I'm a v̶e̶r̶y̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶n̶g̶ ̶m̶i̶l̶l̶e̶n̶i̶a̶l̶. <--- That sounded wierd.
Edit: I'm on the younger side of the millennial generation.


----------



## AfghanBlue (Nov 25, 2021)

Blue Booze said:


> Graduated in the year of 2012. I'm a very young millennial.


that’ll do it


----------



## FFinfo (Nov 25, 2021)

I graduated just before these shenanigans were in vogue, so none.


----------



## 真理子 (Nov 25, 2021)

I don't really keep up with anyone I know from high school currently to know if they're still troons, but a few years ago there were two classmates that trooned out. One FTM and one MTF.

The FTM one was very tomboyish and felt like she was never really a "woman" because she didn't like typical girly things. Hated being around women and surrounded herself with only male friends. She would often say she was better than other girls in our class because she didn't put on makeup and read books/wrote fanfiction. Then after being inspired by Mulan, she resonated with the film for its "trans motifs" with Mulan disguising herself as a man. She also stated her hatred towards girly things stemmed from her wanting to be a man instead. She got her hair cut super short and announced on facebook that she goes by Ping now with a long ass paragraph talking about how Mulan inspired her.

The MTF one was sort of obvious. Everyone thought he was gay because of how he presented himself. The effeminate voice, being heavily in the theater club, wearing makeup, long hair, etc.,  Would often wear women's clothing for spirit week events or halloween or whatever school events required dressing up. He would complain to me about wanting to use the women's restroom and felt unsafe in the men's. It didn't help either that he had a super feminine name (Chii) to begin with. Then on instagram at the end of high school. he announced on a post that he was MTF. That he knew he was always a woman, but was too scared to come out. Insert long speech how discovered this because he liked dolls than cars, preferred women's clothing than men's, etc.,

Don't know what they're up to now. I deleted all of my old social media.


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Honestly, up until the coof hit, she was the MOST stable art student I knew. She was actually the mature and responsible one in their relationship, and she had several faculty job offers lined up when she was still an undergrad.  But I guess lockdown got to everyone?


I wasn't in any type of higher education during the main bulk of the bullshit. I'd be fucking nuts going through covid and also having to worry about school.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 25, 2021)

Only one guy that I know of but I haven't kept in touch with any of these people and only found out about that dude when I happened to run into someone else from that group about a year ago. As far as I can tell he's a prototypical example of the incel to tranny pipleline because he's always been bad with women, short, into anime, a computer science major, etc.; basically all of the stereotypical red flags. He's from a paki muslim family too, so I can only imagine how they must've reacted to it.


----------



## Hereitis (Nov 25, 2021)

Nah. Left all contact with people from high-school the second I left.

I ran into a gay dude today. Had no idea to address them other than as a person. How exactly are you supposed to tell if they are just normal gay or some sort of mental illness?


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

真理子 said:


> The FTM one was very tomboyish and felt like she was never really a "woman" because she didn't like typical girly things. Hated being around women and surrounded herself with only male friends.


It seems like we're getting a lot more younger women like that. I don't have a problem with tomboyish women at all to be honest. But like other things (like just being fucking gay) it's being slowly phased out.


真理子 said:


> The MTF one was sort of obvious. Everyone thought he was gay because of how he presented himself. The effeminate voice, being heavily in the theater club, wearing makeup, long hair, etc.,


I miss regular gay people. Whatever the fuck that means these days.


Hereitis said:


> Nah. Left all contact with people from high-school the second I left.
> 
> I ran into a gay dude today. Had no idea to address them other than as a person. How exactly are you supposed to tell if they are just normal gay or some sort of mental illness?


You can't. You either ignore them or piss them off instead it seems.


----------



## AfghanBlue (Nov 25, 2021)

Blue Booze said:


> You can't. You either ignore them or piss them off instead it seems.


nuh-uh.
you ignore them and THAT pisses them off.




the only respectful response is to suck their size 12 toes


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 25, 2021)

AfghanBlue said:


> nuh-uh.
> you ignore them and THAT pisses them off.
> View attachment 2751842
> the only respectful response is to suck their size 12 toes


Fuck. You have a point.


----------



## Vic Viper T301 (Nov 25, 2021)

I have not kept up with many people in my high school at all so this is speculation. This takes place circa 90s/early 00s. Throughout my middle and high school days there were these twin girls who were universally known as "The Ugly [Lastname}s." I won't dox the name but it rolls off the tongue after 'ugly.' They were so ugly I kind of felt bad for them, but not _that_ bad, if you get my meaning.

One was a girly girl with waist length hair and always had her nose in a fantasy novel, the other a tomboy who cut her hair short and played softball. Walking stereotypes, these two. I'm going to guess there's strong chance that the tomboy is identifying as a man now. Funny story, I once accidentally referred to her as a boy while speaking with her. It was just a slip of the tongue and I apologized for it, but she didn't seem to be upset at all. I remember thinking at the time that she probably got that a lot and was used to it. But now, I wonder.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 25, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> 2, both FTM, both of them socially awkward with low self-esteems. There's also this one other fat fag who wouldn't be shocked if he trooned out.


There's an astounding amount of FTMs,


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Nov 26, 2021)

None. Basically all socially-awkward, ungly folks remained just that. I knew a butch-lesbian, whi btw was absolutely cool individual and she is still exactly that. IMO "non-binary" as either a first stage of troonism, which is a lost cause, or typical attention-whoring. The most right thing you can do is to ignore that "new detail" of their biography. KInd of "You are totally, absolutely not special, you are just another ugly faggot online 24/7" style.


----------



## True and Honest Nibba (Nov 26, 2021)

One of our resident focal point toxic masculine, homophobic vagrant wiggerbro soundcloud kids recently 'came out' as non binary - and became a self-identifying member of Antifa within the past several years - even getting featured/viral for their antics on twitter.

Another note - one of our resident meangirl taki-fingered latina cumdumpsters is now veiling her dramatic tendencies under far left faux-woke bullshit, and self-DX'd aspergers. Ironic, coming from among the most popular and unstable of bitches who used to torment actual neurotardvirgins.

It's perplexing/apalling how as soon as being LGBTQ+ identifying shifted into being trendy (and where the clout was centered) - how a major bulk of the cattiest, douchiest and bigoted of histrionic mean guy/mean girl characters from my hometown/grad class made the abrupt shift into being personified minstrel acts of leftist queers.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 26, 2021)

Trooning out (generally) is a young people's game.


----------



## Bezmenov (Nov 26, 2021)

One of my best friends from High School turned into an insufferable wannabe ANTIFA/ACAB lefty shithead in the early 2010s and then trooned out shortly thereafter.  I'd stopped talking to him long before that however once he'd taken advantage of my kindness (let him stay rent free in my apt to look for work, let him use my cell phone as a contact #, helped him get a job, get his own apt etc.) and treated me like an asshole once he fell in with _that_ crowd because I didn't sociopolitically align 1000% with their fucked up beliefs. It's truly sad too because I could see the person he could've become if he'd stayed the course he was on vs. what he is now, a dude with long hair and untreated mental illness.


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 26, 2021)

True and Honest Nibba said:


> It's perplexing/apalling how as soon as being LGBTQ+ identifying shifted into being trendy (and where the clout was centered


I have always thought that trends were super faggy. Now time has only proven my views completely correct, as being a literal faggot has actually become a trend.


----------



## Blue Booze (Nov 26, 2021)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> IMO "non-binary" as either a first stage of troonism, which is a lost cause, or typical attention-whoring.


It's the most simple way to get in with the crowd. Lonely? No friends? Change your bio to non binary on social media and you'll have (((friends))). Then it goes three ways in my opinion: 
1. They Troon out (as you've said). 
2. Remain non binary (safe option but you'll still have to worship the church of Troon, but at least you're in the club). 
3. Or become an 'ally' and really get shit on. Though from what I've seen somewhat recently being an ally just makes you a target. Why? Because you can never do enough. You can not please mentally ill trannies.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 26, 2021)

Bezmenov said:


> One of my best friends from High School turned into an insufferable wannabe ANTIFA/ACAB lefty shithead in the early 2010s and then trooned out shortly thereafter.  I'd stopped talking to him long before that however once he'd taken advantage of my kindness (let him stay rent free in my apt to look for work, let him use my cell phone as a contact #, helped him get a job, get his own apt etc.) and treated me like an asshole once he fell in with _that_ crowd because I didn't sociopolitically align 1000% with their fucked up beliefs. It's truly sad too because I could see the person he could've become if he'd stayed the course he was on vs. what he is now, a dude with long hair and untreated mental illness.



That's just how shallow all of these antifa, tranny, social justice warrior, queer types are.

Their entire personality revolves around politics they barely understand, their highly inconsistent "gender identity", and probably something like videogames or anime. Maybe even both.

This tard you helped out is a perfect representation of how they all behave.

You went out of your way for him in a huge way. Letting someone live in your home and helping them get a job is huge. That can't be understated, as you were willing to put yourself out there, share your living space with them, and helped them find a job so that they could be finacially independent and able to house themselves later. That is no small undertaking and you would be quite the awesome friend for doing any one of those things.

The fact that you did all of them for this person makes you an extraordinary friend.

This scumbag having any negative feelings for you over some bullshit like politics or social issues proves something I've believed about them ever since they were made known to me, that they are incompatible with society. Period.

Loyalty is a crucial aspect of a functional society. That these people have zero loyalty to anyone but themselves makes them unreliable and useless to any family, friend group, or community.

They are totally worthless in every way. I'm sorry you had a former friend like that who took advantage of your kindness, but unfortunately, that's just what sociopaths do.


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Nov 26, 2021)

There was one girl in highschool who liked programming and similar things, and since I was a computer autist in those days, naturally I developed a huge crush on her (it helped that she was actually attractive). That lasted until I found her online accounts and learned about all her personal drama through her forum posts.

A couple years ago I looked her up out of curiosity and sure enough, she's non-binary now. Changed her name and everything, her Twitter feed is all about being NB, and she's even made a Sims mod about it. Also saw some pictures of her and she's become a trainwreck.

I also have an old high school friend that I occasionally keep in touch with. Don't know if she's really bought the meme and I'm hesitant to just straight-up ask, but she's definitely in that same demographic. Doesn't wear feminine clothes, socially awkward, has a couple masculine interests, etc. She's already been reblogging pro-tranny posts on Tumblr and calling herself asexual. So if she hasn't already, then I think it's just a matter of time.


----------



## scathefire (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't keep up with the vast majority of them but from the few I do, I know that several of them are using they/them pronouns now, which is kinda the gateway into trooning out further. One other guy is now an NB and wants to go on estrogen (despite the apparent contradiction).


----------



## PhoBingas (Nov 26, 2021)

Only 1. They went to a different school and you'd almost have never seen it coming because he was like a fat punk rocker. They look like a fat bulldyke now.


----------



## celebrityskin (Nov 26, 2021)

None of them. Only a handful have came out as gay/lesbian.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm an older millennial. Literally none in my HS graduating class. One very flamboyant gay man, but he is emphatic that you can be a gay, flamboyant man without being a woman. Semper Fi to him I guess. Couple of Lesbians but you'd not know to look at them.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 26, 2021)

Tootsie Bear said:


> Only one. A friend of a friend, Travis. He announced on Facebook he's trans and how their new name was Coraline. Yes, like the movie character.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 26, 2021)

Zero


----------



## Foxymophandlemama (Nov 27, 2021)

The troons I met were already in troons in high school but lots of my classmates came out as bisexual after and were annoying about it, thought I would join in their bullshit


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 27, 2021)

0.
In Eastern Europe that shit is basically a death sentence.
Although I guess it's a death sentence everywhere looking at their suicide rates.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 27, 2021)

none.

but i went to a very nice gay wedding of one of my former class mate a couple of years ago.
very nice people that get a christmas card every year.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 27, 2021)

Went to a religious school, so no.


----------



## unsafe (Nov 27, 2021)

Nobody I personally know.



Spoiler: Autistic non binary sperg



I can't bring myself to mentally identify with either gender, but I recognize that it's a mental health/trauma thing. To clarify, I recognize I have a biological sex and others will identify me by my biological sex. I have zero issue with that. The problem is accepting my biological sex in my head. I keep saying to myself, if I wasn't [my gender] and instead had no gender, I would be "clean". I think I belong on the short bus.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Nov 27, 2021)

About 6 people I went to high school with identify with enby bullshit from the graduating years of 2012-2018 out of around 1500 people.

This poor girl I know was raised by Pentecostal nutjobs. She ended up with mental issues, sheltered, and decided she was a "nonbinary transman." She chopped her boobs off, wears flannel, a classic pixie cut, and doesn't take testosterone. Also, for some reason she insists on wearing fluffy bracer cuffs. My former friend identifies as "queer gender", but she's just a lesbian goth lolcow who says I'm a self-hating bigot for not buying into woke shit. There are 3 dudes who say they're nonbinary, but are essentially greasy, hairy soyboys with obese liberal girlfriends.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Nov 27, 2021)

None that i know of but most seem to be in favour of it or at least feel the need to post the obligatory “I’m inclusive” post.


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 27, 2021)

None that I know but I'm aware a few are dead already which is good news to me anyway


----------



## Negev (Nov 27, 2021)

I dont keep up with many of them but I do know at least a few support blm and other lefty stuff, so far though unless I haven't seen it none have trooned out.


----------



## Homegrown Homophobia (Nov 28, 2021)

I graduated in 2003 and so far I know of only one guy.

Of course he was one of the weird kids in middle and high school who had lolcow tendencies.  

Of course he had bad hygiene and wore dirty, gross clothes.

Of course he was drama adjacent (Theater lighting/sound), and of course he was bad at what he did.

Of course he was married with a wife and two kids in tow before he decides to be a woman and picks Madison of all fucking names.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 28, 2021)

Just two, one in a different state, one who I wasn't that close to but hope the best for like the other.  My left leaning friends are maturing into normal human beings with leftist tendencies.  Lots of gay and bi people, lots of them not interested in the tumblr lgbt.  

I've seen more internet troon outs because I hang in those vulnerable gaming circles online.  F.  Most are nonbinary but don't go any further, which calms me since they can deal with that in their own time and they're normal friendly nerds talking about nerd things otherwise.



OneMillionRPM said:


> That lasted until I found her online accounts and learned about all her personal drama through her forum posts.


I'm proud of young you for recognizing that.  A lot of cows and non cows don't.  Good bullet dodge.


Shamash said:


> Went to a religious school, so no.


You're lucky, there's still troons who go HAM because of their religious upbrining.  Maybe later they'll troon out when they have marriages and are having a mid life crisis.  Hope not.


unsafe said:


> Nobody I personally know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job being self aware and wanting to do better for yourself instead of fall into the possible troon treadmill of self harm.  I hope you find peace and wish good things and good therapy if possible.



Cool Dog said:


> None that I know but I'm aware a few are dead already which is good news to me anyway


I'm intrigued.  What kind of people were they?


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 28, 2021)

lol I have no idea what happened to any of those people.


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Nov 28, 2021)

1.

I talked about her in the loosing people to transgender thread but I won't say too much about it.
Waiting for the day I can dox her ass tbh. 
TLDR: awkward nerdy average somewhat chubby girl who was a great artist, and now atm she's now a delusional "screen writer" (fanfic writer), "actor", entomologist (she saw the collector once and that's become her whooole life and college major change), and now she's a "musician" with dog shit tier art now.
I'm certain she's gonna pull a 41% soon.  I found her unprivated "vent" acc and she talks about falling out of love with herself, muh trauma n other troon bullshit. She's on the T, and any photos she takes of herself she's still wearing her granny bra even though she's a "neurodivergant FtM kinny gay man neo-pronouns leftist" fuck ass.

Still glad I burnt her shit, I've never felt more free in my life tbh.


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 28, 2021)

AMHOLIO said:


> I'm intrigued.  What kind of people were they?


Preppy assholes mostly, one got rammed by a truck with his whole family which its a tad overkill tbh

His sister wasnt in the car tho and she was hot, too bad I got the news too late so no post-traumatic gash after the funeral


KaibaCorp ToeSucker said:


> Still glad I burnt her shit, I've never felt more free in my life tbh.


I take she was fat/ugly? what shit you burned?


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Nov 28, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Preppy assholes mostly, one got rammed by a truck with his whole family which its a tad overkill tbh
> 
> His sister wasnt in the car tho and she was hot, too bad I got the news too late so no post-traumatic gash after the funeral
> 
> I take she was fat/ugly? what shit you burned?


Fat/ugly non-passing troon. She has pubes on her chin now but relies on filters to look more "masculine".

Anyways, last year we did a Christmas gift exchange and she made me a card, a piece of fetish art of 1 of my fave anime characters, and a $20 starbucks card. After a TON of suicide baiting n shit from her, she blocked ME sometime in spring and I actually had A breakdown about it, until I sat down, gathered my thoughts, and found out I got sui-baited to high hell ontop of I got cut off due to tardmuffin tier fandom drama. I burned the card and art in October and it felt really good tbh. It felt like I was finally free of something fucking nasty, and it was nice knowing she's shitting her life away while I try to better myself and move on.

I don't mind talking about the trauma since it still fucks me up but feel free to DM if your curious ig.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 28, 2021)

KaibaCorp ToeSucker said:


> Fat/ugly non-passing troon. She has pubes on her chin now but relies on filters to look more "masculine".
> 
> Anyways, last year we did a Christmas gift exchange and she made me a card, a piece of fetish art of 1 of my fave anime characters, and a $20 starbucks card. After a TON of suicide baiting n shit from her, she blocked ME sometime in spring and I actually had A breakdown about it, until I sat down, gathered my thoughts, and found out I got sui-baited to high hell ontop of I got cut off due to tardmuffin tier fandom drama. I burned the card and art in October and it felt really good tbh. It felt like I was finally free of something fucking nasty, and it was nice knowing she's shitting her life away while I try to better myself and move on.
> 
> I don't mind talking about the trauma since it still fucks me up but feel free to DM if your curious ig.


I remember you talking about that bint in the trans loss thread.  Glad you're getting over her more than you were before.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 28, 2021)

I honestly don't even know. I never maintained contact with anybody from my high school since that was a point of my life I wanted to be done with. It's probably for the best, since I'm in New England and there is a non-zero chance there's been old classmates who have trooned out.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 28, 2021)

just that one faggot I spent 4 years tormenting.
amusingly once the cunt started wearing a dress he developed the balls to try & have a go back at me for once. 
not sure what's more futile a 40+yo on the Troon with no hope of ever passing OR a fucking midget trying to fight a "linebacker" type.


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 2, 2021)

I ran into someone at my old job who used to be female when we went to high school together but has now identifies as male and looks like an anime protagonist. It caught me off guard at first, and I didn’t wanna say anything about it, but he recognized me from high school and we ended up getting along well, bonding over what a detestable bitch my ex is. We still keep in touch and are friends now.


----------



## Michael Janke (Dec 2, 2021)

i looked on instagram and saw a guy who was gay in high school. he had that stereotypical high pitch draw out the last word in the sentence accent
their was a post with him wearing a dress. so he's probably some type of nonbinary nonsense.
not surprised though.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 2, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> what happen to our world man?


Maybe the Solar System is passing through some weird region of the galaxy with more cosmic rays than normal, and that's making people crazier somehow.


----------

